# Summer blockbuster time again...



## The Master™ (Apr 15, 2005)

So, which will you be wanting to rush out and see???

Batman Begins
Kingdom of Heaven (SIR Ridley Scott Directing - I understand)
Fantastic Four
Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (Tim Burton at the helm)

So, what you looking forward to???


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 15, 2005)

the only one remotely interesting would be fantastic four. although only cause i am obsesive compulsive about watching superhero movies BTW: i don't consider batman begins to be a superhero movie cause that franchise has been filmed to death! and they've not yet managed to pick a good batman! (christian bale? i ask you stalks off muttering)


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 15, 2005)

Patrick Bateman in a Batman outfit... I can't wait.  Too many big films out this summer for me to pick one.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 15, 2005)

I'll probably end up watching all of those, although I'm not holding out much hope for Batman Begins or Kingdom of Heaven

Also looking forward to 
The Island
Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy
Star Wars 3


----------



## Neon (Apr 16, 2005)

War of the Worlds and Star Wars 3


----------



## Alia (Apr 16, 2005)

I will be receiving 5-Star Wars 3 tickets for Opening day @ the midnight showing at the local theater.  I've been looking forward to this movie since the last one came out.  
Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory is another one on my list.


----------



## Chimeco (Apr 16, 2005)

I think the first batman was the best.  Michael Keaton was very suave, cool.  He fit the role.  

And the Kingdom of Heaven trailer looks good. I can't get over how crazy that person looks in the full, gilded mask. I just want to stare at it, like a pie in a bakery window.

my pics:
War of the Worlds
Star Wars 3
Batman Begins
Fantastic Four (Jessica Alba, oh baby!)
Hitchhikers Guide
Kingdom of Heaven


----------



## MoonLover (Apr 16, 2005)

I'll go and see Kingdom Of Heaven because I'm a great Gladiator fan, but I'm a bit worried about Orlando and his range. War of the Worlds and Star Wars will also be on my list to see. SW3's trailers look great so far.

Karen


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 16, 2005)

Orlando Bloom has "range"??? His acting seems a little one dimensional!!! Seems to re-hash the same type of character... Maybe he needs to get a real job for a few years, mature, then try again!!!  In my NOT SO humble opinion!!!

War of the Worlds??? YIKES!!! Steven Spielberg at the helm (so no guns for anyone(?)) and Tom Cruise!!! Well, could be worse I suppose... 

I didn't mention Star Wars 3, 'cos I thought EVERYONE and his dog would be going to see that...  I know I'm taking the dog to see it...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 16, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> I didn't mention Star Wars 3, 'cos I thought EVERYONE and his dog would be going to see that...  I know I'm taking the dog to see it...


 
he'll probably trot out halfway through in digust and go and pee on the advert outside - now that's film criticism 

btw, I hope you've gathered I was referring to the Master's dog...


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 16, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> he'll probably trot out halfway through in digust and go and pee on the advert outside - now that's film criticism
> 
> btw, I hope you've gathered I was referring to the Master's dog...


 
I have been known to do that too... 

Besides, the dog might just trot up to the screen and make a "mark"!!!


----------



## ravenus (Apr 16, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (Tim Burton at the helm)


I wouldn't want that to be a blockbuster, which is almost by definition a mindless 'cue to the explosions/CGI' trip. I'd like this one to be a quirky experience with the visual panche complimenting rather than overpowering.


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 16, 2005)

Not expecting too much from Hollywood, are you???


----------



## ravenus (Apr 17, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Not expecting too much from Hollywood, are you???


 Oh I expect absolutely nothing from Hollywood. I actually get pleasantly surprised when I see Hollywood movies which are not entirely technical m*********** mixed with the most horrendously predictable (and shall we also say predictably horrendous )cliches of narrative and characters.
Seriously, with the tech expertise and financial muscle they have they could be making great movies in the sci-fi and fantasy genre if they weren't so reliant on 'safe and proven' material and 'let's not make the audience think' attitude.


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 17, 2005)

Because of the wealth of talent in India, they should make sci-fi/fantasy movies to match the US... And true to the authors expectation...

And do another epic, like the Mahabarat (sp?)..


----------



## Neon (Apr 17, 2005)

Yes I will be looking forward to seeing Kingdom of Heaven as well ...... altho I don't see Orlando Bloom as very much a gladiator/warrior type.  While he did play in Troy, he was certainly the pretty-boy, "keep his hands clean" prince.


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 17, 2005)

Orlando Bloom could pull off a "bad-boy" image like Russell Crowe!!! He'd pull a muscle!!!


----------



## Alia (Apr 17, 2005)

> He'd pull a muscle!!!


 Good one Master!!!

Now I have to admit, I liked Orlando Bloom in LOTR, but not in anything since.


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 17, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Because of the wealth of talent in India, they should make sci- fi/fantasy movies to match the US... And true to the authors expectation...
> 
> And do another epic, like the Mahabarat (sp?)..



Oh I don't know. When people make films they necessarily have to change the story, combine characters etc. There just isn't the time. The epics of Greece and Rome belong to dead religions. When it's a present time religion it needs to be a long running serial so everything doesn't have to be changed. It's just not practical.
It could be done in a low-budget arts film, which is expected to be controversial, but a blockbuster that everyone sees?
 Mind you an epic movie made out of just a snippet of the story. You're right. It *is* do-able.

Let's begin production!!!


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 17, 2005)

Alia said:
			
		

> Good one Master!!!


 
What a kind audience.. 



			
				Alia said:
			
		

> Now I have to admit, I liked Orlando Bloom in LOTR, but not in anything since.


 
Well, let's face it, Elves are supposed to be tall willowy and strange in movement, aspect and word... He fit that down to the ground... But for a lot of the heroes in history, superheroes, etc - there needs to be something more... Take Eric Bana... In the Hulk he wasn't great, but as Hector his was fantastic!!! There should be a certain something, and I don't think Bloom has it, yet... Maybe he needs a bit of a "bad boy" image... Then bulk up a little - like Will Smith!!!


----------



## ravenus (Apr 17, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Because of the wealth of talent in India, they should make sci-fi/fantasy movies to match the US... And true to the authors expectation...
> 
> And do another epic, like the Mahabarat (sp?)..


 Oh most Indian audiences do not have any taste for sci-fi...and in fact the bulk of them have little time for movies that don't spell out the most elementary of narratives with color-coded heroes and villains and no real concepts to speak of other than stupid love stories and revenge dramas or both mixed.

Being a fan of genres like horror and sci-fi in India make for a lot of pain because you have to literally struggle and scrounge for what people in the west just have to go down to the nearby store or order online for.

Ask knivesout and he shall bear out my statement.

But I would love to see a film version of the Mahabharat, which is true to the spirit of the work (I have not read the work in its orignal form of course, as an epic poem of more than 100,000 stanzas in the ancient Indian language of sanskrit, but in far more accessible if also more simplistic and prosaic narrative). It would have to be a multi-part movie of course since the story traverses multiple generations.

But sadly I can't think of any studio affluent and willing enough to put up the funds for a truly defining version of this grand epic, which IMO, far surpasses what little I read of LoTR.


----------



## rune (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm looking forward to 

Kingdom of Heaven 
War of the Worlds

Personally I think they are both gonna be great


----------



## rune (Jul 18, 2005)

Well summer is half way through, got to see the two I was looking forward to watching.  Kingdom of Heaven was better than War of the Worlds  

Now wondering what else is worth seeing.  Anyone got any tips


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 18, 2005)

As much as I'm fairly ambivalent vis a vi Ewan McGregor, The Island looks a really good action/sci-fi movie and is the only movie over the next month or two I'm mildly excited about. The Fantastic Four movie & Charlie & the Chocolate Factory look OK but I'm putting my hopes (rightly or wrongly!) on The Island which I shall be watching this weekend.


----------



## Hypes (Jul 19, 2005)

KoH was kind of duddish, and WoW was far better than I had expected.

The Island seems to be getting rave reviews (taking into consideration it's a Bay movie).


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jul 19, 2005)

Yea, the trailer for The Island was really promising until they said 'by the producer of Pearl Harbour and Armageddon'. You'd think that would be the sort of thing they;d want to hush up to have any hopes of selling the movie. 


War of the Worlds _was _a reasonably absorbing watch, as was Fantastic Four, even if it was kinda silly.


----------



## rune (Jul 19, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> As much as I'm fairly ambivalent vis a vi Ewan McGregor, The Island looks a really good action/sci-fi movie and is the only movie over the next month or two I'm mildly excited about. The Fantastic Four movie & Charlie & the Chocolate Factory look OK but I'm putting my hopes (rightly or wrongly!) on The Island which I shall be watching this weekend.


 
I've not heard much about Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.  I know Depp's in it, and that seems hopeful.  But not sure I'm a big enough fan of the story to want to see the movie.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm looking forward to The Brothers Grimm, directed by the quite decent Terry Gilliam and starring Matt Damon, Heath Ledger and Monica Bellucci (which is _never_ a bad thing). It's a dark little spin on the Grimm brothers, trailer looks promising. Anyone seen it yet? Not quite sure when it's due....


----------



## don sky (Jul 19, 2005)

Watched KoH & was a bit disappointed! Lacked a certain oomph to be a true epic movie! However, Star Wars 3 was totally awesome and War of the worlds looks good. Also checked out Sin City and it was awesome.


----------

